# Absolutely terrible calves



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

My calves are shocking, i've been putting a particular emphasis on training them hard these past 6 months 2/3x a week even changing up my cardio to incline treadmill to try and hit them from every angle. Tried everything from high reps low weight to heavy as possible low reps full ROM squeezing top and bottom seated and standing calve raises. My dad has 18" calves and doesnt even train however mine are 14.5" having gone up a negligible amount in 6 months must have inherited my mums genetics. Every other body part has grown very well for me apart from my calves and my biceps are much bigger than my calves and it doesnt look right, I don't wear shorts for that reason. I know they are just a muscle like any other but why is it so hard to get them to grow?

Anybody have any advice or success stories of people with shocking calves managing to turn them into monsters without using synthol?

Cheers.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahahaha haha. You feel my pain. I'll edit this with a pic of my bad boys later.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

@Breda


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hahahaha haha. You feel my pain. I'll edit this with a pic of my bad boys later.


its so sh1t. literally every other body part responds to what I throw at it APART from my calves. Really want to get it sorted before I jump on my 1st cycle and mess up my proportions.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

in exactly the same boat, look like bambi legs, I am actually considering calf surgery (if I had the money)

Tekkers can you lend me it ?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Sams said:


> in exactly the same boat, look like bambi legs, I am actually considering calf surgery (if I had the money)
> 
> Tekkers can you lend me it ?


Looks bloody stupid, quads balloon out and then literally nothing below the kneecap, embarrasing TBH!!! would love to be able to walk round gym in shorts without looking like a tool.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sh!t isn't it. I smash them twice a week, heavy and high reps. Rest of my legs respond well. Calfs are laughable.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I used to have terrible calves, but they grew up into well behaved cows. Hope this helps, it's great being a farmer.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Isn't it down to having a short Achilles' tendon. I'm well blessed in the calf area  sorrryyyyyyy


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Synthol?

Not going to lie, I've considered it.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Isn't it down to having a short Achilles' tendon. I'm well blessed in the calf area  sorrryyyyyyy


I have quite high insertions and a long tendon so should theoretically be able to attain those golf ball type calves, whether I will or not is another story lol.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

14.5"? Mine are 13"... Lol I hit them hard and very often. Fk sake. I'm small boned which doesn't help.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Isn't it down to having a short Achilles' tendon. I'm well blessed in the calf area  sorrryyyyyyy


Lovely being a member of the "don't even train calves anymore and they still grow" club, isn't it


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Synthol?
> 
> Not going to lie, I've considered it.


Same, looked into the price of it and the decent stuff isn't cheap and I have been told its painful with the deep constant injections, hence why the pro's are so addicted to painkillers


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

ah ive found my home in this thread, chicken legs checking in


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Mey said:


> 14.5"? Mine are 13"... Lol I hit them hard and very often. Fk sake. I'm small boned which doesn't help.


When I started lifting I swear they were 12". My sister had bigger calves than I did. My training partner who doesnt train calves at all has 17" calves


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> in exactly the same boat, look like bambi legs, I am actually considering calf surgery (if I had the money)
> 
> Tekkers can you lend me it ?


Sorry mate iv just today bought a smith machine, a calf raise machine, a seated row and lat pull down station.. bit brassic this week to say the least :lol:


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Had crap calves myself but now they are ok, they will never be huge due to insertions but they will be decent.

Few things that helped me

Get your diet right! Nothing will grow if your not eating enough

Train them multiple times a week, heavy day an lighter day

Go right up onto the ball of your foot and big toe, keep pressing to get higher (imagine your trying to keep a bottle of water tight between your knees an not let it fall)

Go into the bottom position an rest for 2-3 secs an explode up an hold the top position for 2 secs an squeeze.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Calves are notorious for being a stubborn muscle to grow, a lot of pros worst body part is the calves.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

that sucks.

my calves are up a half inch from last year. only train them once in a while.

i dont recall them ever being less than 15in even when i was 67kg.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry mate iv just today bought a smith machine, a calf raise machine, a seated row and lat pull down station.. bit brassic this week to say the least :lol:


what drugs do you sell ?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sams said:


> what drugs do you sell ?


I think he's opening a gym, hence the kit.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

squatthis said:


> I think he's opening a gym, hence the kit.


There was a thread all about Tekkers I wanted to read the other day, cant see it now, did it get deleted ?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

troponin said:


> When I started lifting I swear they were 12". My sister had bigger calves than I did. My training partner who doesnt train calves at all has 17" calves


I know mate. I find it annoying when guys who don't even train legs have bigger calves than me!


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Try the Jim Mclellan Cripling calf program, its a painful son of a b1tch


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I said:


> Lovely being a member of the "don't even train calves anymore and they still grow" club' date=' isn't it  [/quote']
> 
> Lol..yes but...wouldn't it be mean of us to rub in the fact WE DONT TRAIN CALVES mehhhhhhhh :laugh:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

00alawre said:


> Try the Jim Mclellan Cripling calf program, its a painful son of a b1tch


That sounds horrible lol


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Its hideous mate, can barely walk after lol


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is what I don't get, I have wrists smaller than most women yet my calves put most guys to shame :lol: I train them three times a week and still new to training, but they've been improving quite quickly.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Reckon I might be able to add 1 or 2 inches if I absolutely hammer the **** out of them on my first cycle?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I am the same mate, calves look skinny as I got skinny ankles and wrists. The problem is people will think I haven't worked my legs and only work upper body but this is far from the truth. Don't know what to do any more regarding calves.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Mark_08 said:


> I am the same mate, calves look skinny as I got skinny ankles and wrists. The problem is people will think I haven't worked my legs and only work upper body but this is far from the truth. Don't know what to do any more regarding calves.


Luckily my forearms are pretty decent, i also have tiny wrists but it adds to the illusion of having even bigger forearms so its a plus for me, if only the same could be said of my calves.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

yeah... 3x a week half hour each time. at least. until i simply cannot walk. I have psoriatic arthritis in my toes and just push through it. never gained size


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> what drugs do you sell ?


Lol im opening a gym mate. Just buying a bit at a time until I have everything.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> There was a thread all about Tekkers I wanted to read the other day, cant see it now, did it get deleted ?


No it got closed, it's called 'igottekkers', it's a good read. Mind the bitter though :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

See a lot of people pile the weight on without squeezing the muscle at the top of the movement and controlling the negative. Do mine twice a week but only one exercise per session.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sort of answered the question yourself. Your dad doesn't train them and they're 17in, drop the calf training for 2-3weeks measure again. Then only train once a week, take measurements if still not growing, only once every 2 weeks. One straight leg exercise per session.

Everyday life if walking and going up an down ladders and stairs will give them quite a workout without trying to overtraining calves. At least try it and see.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bike riding has built me some beast calves


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

most people fail with calves training because they don't get the full stretch at the bottom of the movement and a squeezed contraction at the top also lifting weight way to heavy


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Sams said:


> There was a thread all about Tekkers I wanted to read the other day, cant see it now, did it get deleted ?


Seems though tekkers quoted to show you the topic I may aswel too

This is the better version

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/276711-times-poll-shows-yes-campaign-now-leading-2.html

In before tekkers quotes me changing better to bitter and saying fixed lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mine are 16.5" and look chit as I'm 6'1, I gained 1.5" on my first cycle though and plan to do the same when I get back on again, just gotta smash them till you can't walk!


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

mine are 15.5" and vascular nothing to brag about but never trained them, wish i could get my arms to be the same! but i dont think never training arms will have the same effect


----------



## Arnold999 (Sep 8, 2014)

I found this exercise change my calves alot try it but dont over do it

5 set standing calf reps 20

5sets seated calf 20

Another 5 sets on the leg press machine 20reps

Then the next exercise do the same workout but with high wghiet 10 to 6 reps

Do this exercise once a month then use low volume exercise hope its help good luck


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just go as high as you can and squeeze the calf, slowly on the way down and hold it right at the bottom of the movement feeling the calf stretch, then when you've failed at the end of the set pump it a little more.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

haha. dreaded calves I train mine 3-4 times a week, various exercises low reps high reps. I put on a pair of shorts and look like I'm on tooth picks. always wear trackies in the gym even in summer I hate it. I don't even know why im so conscious as everyone has crap calves but some reason I think I look worse than them all

only people I see with decent calves are ex fatties.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> haha. dreaded calves I train mine 3-4 times a week, various exercises low reps high reps. I put on a pair of shorts and look like I'm on tooth picks. always wear trackies in the gym even in summer I hate it. I don't even know why im so conscious as everyone has crap calves but some reason I think I look worse than them all
> 
> only people I see with decent calves are ex fatties.


yeah ive noticed that, real fatties 300+ have great calves


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Bare in mind you're on your feet constantly, walking - running, amongst other things. So training them 4 or so times a week isn't going to give them time to heal and grow. Try working them once a week and go super heavy with less reps and concentrate on the negative especially..


----------

